# Secret weapon against Break-through oil/shine



## kmclune (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a fav product that they use for break-through oil/shine? I have used MAC blot powder on my brides, but if they take photos outside it doesnt seem to last too long. Any secret weapons to combat break-through shine?


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 30, 2008)

I heart Laura Geller Matte Maker (and it's an "invisible" powder, so there aren't several shades to invest in, like MAC Blot Powder). I've also heard great things about the Anti-Shine Compact from Smashbox and Cover FX Matte FX Oil Absorbing Powder, but I've never tried either myself.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

My 2 faves:

DermaDoctor TeaseZone
Estee Lauder Clear Difference Oil Free Hydrator

Both work brilliantly for me.


----------



## kmclune (Oct 1, 2008)

What about Face to Face Super Matte Antishine? I haven't to meet anyone who has used this yet, but im curious about it.

I also like the idea of something I can put on over makeup for quick touch ups.


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm I heard alot of raves about that Make Up Forever HD Foundation line .
And I saw that they had an invisible setting powder thanks to HSN or something like that .


----------

